# anybody run crawfish traps



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey all. I couldn't find much on the FWC regs so not sure if running traps is even legal. I was thinking escambia has plenty of spots but not sure if I want to go out in my fiberglass boat on account of all the stumps. I'll be building a mud boat in a few years when my son is old enough to enjoy it, but if I can get to less stumpy areas that hold crawfish, and is legal, wanted to see how/what to use for bait etc.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Fish and fish guts. Use plenty of bait.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I used Melt, when I walked in the South Louisiana Swamps running a 24 trap line


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I was told today we don't have crawfish around here. Is this true? I thought the lillies and swampy areas in escambia river would be loaded.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

advobwhite said:


> I was told today we don't have crawfish around here. Is this true? I thought the lillies and swampy areas in escambia river would be loaded.


Lol somebody didn't want you cuttin in on their hustle!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Doubt your gonna feed a family on Escambia crawfish - unless your using them to bait trot lines. Most of what you'll find are gonna be small


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I fish Escambia alot and only saw them 1 year in clear creek on a very very low tide up on the mud banks.And they may of been Crawdads like I caught in the swamps when I was a kid.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Advobwhite &Try'n Hard.......The mudbugs are there....... depending on the time of the year and water conditions, flooding vs normal, low water conditions.
Three year crawfish study from a retired FWC co-worker.... ten to twelve traps, check every other day. He would bring back 40-50 nice size "bugs" ,for identification purpose and abundance. Bait traps with Friskies can cat food .....pop the top, did not peel the top off, threw it in the trap. 
Area around Quintett ....late summer fall best time....btw ...main diet item for a certain species of fish throughout the river system.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Doubt your gonna feed a family on Escambia crawfish - unless your using them to bait trot lines. Most of what you'll find are gonna be small


I am the only one who eats them. My wife hate them, mother in law can't eat any shellfish, and my mom doesn't care for them and unless my son likes them they will only be for me. I am okay with that amount. As long as I get an occasional meal I am happy


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken liver, fish, fish parts, canned cat food or sardines for bait. You can fill up a trap pretty quick in creeks and sloughs on the river.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

They are my favorite food. Would love to see how it turns out for ya.


----------



## BEACHBUMPC (Sep 27, 2007)

Question: 

What regulations apply to freshwater crayfish?
Answer: 

There are no closed seasons, gear, bag or size limits for the harvest of most freshwater crayfish in Florida.

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) does not require a license for lawful recreational or commercial harvest of crayfish. However, harvest of Panama City, Sims Sink and Black Creek crayfish is prohibited. The Panama City crayfish is currently listed as a species of special concern in Florida. The Panama City crayfish is found only in part of Bay County and nowhere else in the world. There also a recommendation to reclassify the species to "threatened". View the revised draft Panama City Crayfish Management Plan on the FWC Imperiled Species page.

Additionally, Florida Statutes prohibit collection of all cave organisms (including crayfish) except for scientific and educational purposes. Non-native species, red swamp crayfish and white river crayfish, may be imported and possessed only under permit from the executive director. Pond aquaculture of red swamp and white river crayfish is prohibited. Red swamp crayfish and white river crayfish may be possessed west of the Apalachicola River or imported for direct sale to food wholesalers and food distributors for re-sale to consumers without permit. In order to import red swamp or white river crayfish, you must first obtain Special Permit to Import "Non-native Species" (referred to as "conditional" and "prohibited" species). Import and possession of non-native Australian crayfish except for tank aquaculture of is prohibited.

If you plan on processing, packing, holding, or preparing crayfish as food for wholesale or retail sale to the public in Florida, you must have an annual food permit from the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services (DOACS). For information and requirements visit the DOACS information/requirements for a food permit page.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I've used bacon strips hung on a line. pulled 'em up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

In the end its cheaper to buy them.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> In the end its cheaper to buy them.


I am going to have to disagree with you on that one. What I will say though, as someone who has caught crawfish for their entire life and makes their own crawfish traps, is that if you want to have a big crawfish boil you need to just buy them. You can go out and get more than enough to eat, but sometimes you won't get any. If I go get some I will most definitely eat them, but don't make a big plan for a boil because you can go out any given day and get anywhere from 5-500 depending on how many traps you have. Crabs on the other hand is a different story!


----------

